# Problems Getting RealVNC Working. Please Help



## GeneraznXz (Sep 28, 2005)

Hello

In the past I tried working with RealVNC before and it was fine.  Now that I don't know what is wrong I can't do it anymore.  I would like to ask which one do I open for over the internet connection.  VNC Server 4 (Service-Mode) or VNC Server 4 (User-Mode).  I tried them both but when I tried to connect it doesn't work.  I went to my friend's home and typed in my ip through IE like this:  http://xxx.xx.xx.xxx:5800.  Back then i use it like this to connect but now it doesn't even work.  If someone is using RealVNC now and would help me out with this that would be great.  Thank you in advance for your time and patience reading my thread.  Hope to hear from some of you.


----------



## computerhakk (Sep 28, 2005)

are u using it under windows or a different os?

either one should be fine, i use "user" though


----------



## GeneraznXz (Sep 28, 2005)

I am using this under windows.  I tried user but for some reason it doesn't connect when I am at my friend's place.  Can you tell me how did you configure it step by step if it doesn't take that much of your time.  Thank you


----------



## computerhakk (Sep 28, 2005)

well, the computer you are trying to access should have "user" server mode running on their pc.. then have them hover their mouse over the system tray icon to show their ip addres.. if its their external ip address, try going to 

testmy.net

and run the download test to the next step, dont sign up or anything.. on the bottom it should show your ip on the page.. 

once thats done, insert the other computers IP into your VNC viewer server. and click ok. if everything works, you should see a window pop up showing their desktop.

its nice to have a password set on the "server" computer and whne you access it, you will have to put in the password.. i have had troubles when a password was not set. so thats something u can try..

if you have firewall or routers or anything of that sort, try disabling it on both computers and opening ports 5800 and 5900 i believe which is the ports VNC uses..


----------



## GeneraznXz (Sep 30, 2005)

Thank you for all the info.

The problem with the computer with the user mode server is that when I hover the mouse over the icon on the taskbar it says "Not Accepting Connection"  It doesn't show the external ip address.  Also the connection my friend is using is a stolen connection.  Meaning she using a laptop wireless stealing connection from another person.  Would that effect the VNC or it should still work the same way?  I don't know if I can get in the stolen connections router settings but if not is there a way to do it?  Thank you again in advance with all your help.


----------



## computerhakk (Sep 30, 2005)

GeneraznXz said:
			
		

> Also the connection my friend is using is a stolen connection.  Meaning she using a laptop wireless stealing connection from another person.


wow.. lets hope that connection by the supplyer doesn't know..

well, have u tried service mode? does it also say not accepting connections.. make sure his account is administrator.. meaning its not limited.. make sure he doesn't have firewall enabled, or if he does, to let VNC access the internet and accept connections.. if he is using the net(which is stolen) i believe he wont be able to open up the ports then.. 

then have him do the download speed on testmy.net and get his internal ip address on the bottom of the page and try connecting again with him..


----------



## GeneraznXz (Oct 2, 2005)

Thank you for all the info.  let me try to get it again and if I come by any problems I will make a post here.


----------

